# Remind me - what is this?



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I bought this quite a while ago from the forum but can't for the life of me remember what it's called?

A cup with filter inside, quite like a cafetiere really but quite a fine filter...I hadn't used it for a long time but was thinking it might be handy occasionally. Just would be nice to also know what to call it ?


----------



## Komatoes (Mar 11, 2019)

Impress Coffee Brewer


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Komatoes said:


> Impress Coffee﻿ Brewer﻿﻿


 Of course, how could I forget. I was impress-ed with it...


----------

